
Airbnb’s new font holds the secret to design’s future - tosh
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90172242/exclusive-airbnbs-new-font-holds-the-secret-to-designs-future
======
matthewmacleod
Wow, this article is full of some amazing nonsense.

It's a font. It's fine. Nice even! It's like a slightly more rounded and
modern Helvetica. But designers so often go completely off of the deep end…

------
anotheryou
Looks nice for bread+butter, but not very expressive. (is there any download
for it?, might be nice for e-reading)

edit: regular, medium and bold are used on the website, no italic as far as I
can tell.

